# Phillips ambilight 37 inch LCD



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone had this TV (model 37PF9631D/37). I am looking for a living room LCD (the big Mitsubishi is going into the basement HT once I get my drywall done!) and this thing is on clearance everywhere. Worth getting? Any help would be appreciated! :dunno:


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I find the light behind the tv to be distracting at a friends, look for a tv with a better panel without the gimmicks.


----------

